# State of the Union 2022



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Every year, I write on my thoughts about the site and encourage people to review their privacy. I keep these succinct to respect your time, and would greatly appreciate if you took a moment to read this post.


*Your Privacy*
In 2019, the site was compromised and a hacker could access any account that had been recently active. This leaked a lot of user registration emails and hurt the community in a way which it has never fully recovered from. I encourage a proactive stance on privacy. The information on PrivacyTools.io is world class.

As we enter 2022, please review the following.

Your username. Is it something that you've used elsewhere? If so, change it.
Your email. Is it something that ties to your real identity? If so, make an alter ego email you use for drama sites.
Your password. If you forget your password and lose access to your email address, I will not recover it for you. Have trouble keeping track of passwords? Use a password manager.
Your IP. I do not share your IP without a subpoena and I limit how long I keep IP data. However, if you browse from work or school, you should use a VPN or Tor (Tor Browser, Brave Browser). If you think Tor is compromised, you are wrong: Article 1, Article 2.
Your behavior. Privacy starts and stops with you. No software can mitigate oversharing. Do you participate in off-site groups like Discord servers? Mind what you say; it can (and often is) logged and shared.

*Our Growth*
Our user base tends to double every year. 2021 has maintained this trend.





*Our Stability*
After byuu faked his suicide, we have been under routine DDoS attack. I have been able to mitigate it, but had to close my hosting company to the public in the process. I will be signing a contract this year for DDoS mitigation at a network level which will increase our monthly expenses by $1600. The DDoS-related downtime is hindering the forum's ability to grow, as well as our sister services like the  fediverse node which is more seriously impacted. I hope that after fortifying my network I can sell services to help recoup that loss. If you have need for "complaint resistant" hosting (like a reverse proxy), get in touch.

Search engines have seriously penalized our site. "Kiwi Farms" is now a banned term on many services. Our domain does not tend to show up in results unless "kiwi" is manually typed. We will continue to grow through word of mouth, as we have in the past.

XenForo has revoked our license. We will be writing our own forum software.


*Our Legal Problems*
We incurred more than $20,000 in legal expenses in the last two years. Both parties file pro se, but one recently acquired pro bono representation from a scalper law firm trying to get wins for media companies.

My plan to mitigate this is to aggressively pursuing damages and collecting personal possessions (at a loss) to discourage belligerent parties from continuing to harm my community. I also intend to win the rights to intellectual property and the image of these parties, so that I can put them on merchandise and recoup expenses with victory merch runs.

We currently have no legal problems with the United States. Russia has blocked our .net domain and I suspect the EU will begin blocking sites in the near future. I am considering localized censorship as a way to mitigate pressure from foreign governments (i.e. blocking threads about RusFed citizens to Russian IPs).


*Our Forum Software*
There is a software rewrite in early stages of development to replace XenForo. It is being written in Rust. It will be open sourced sometime in January or February. If you want to help, please wait for the source to be opened before volunteering.


*Our Finances*
I keep specifics about our finances because that information is used against us. Primarily, we make money through three vectors:

Merchandise.
Cryptocurrency and stray gift card donations.
Money that I make.
The easiest way you can support the site is through using Brave and contributing BAT tokens earned by enabling Brave Ads. I made a thread about this in December. The response was very strong and if the level of BAT received in December was sustained month to month, life would be much easier.

I will continue to do merchandise. I am very sorry for the delays with the silver run. The last box is being held at customs for an unknown reason. I hope to have logistics sorted by the next physical run.

I want to do an NFT run using Polygon/MATIC. There is a discussion thread for that here. If you don't know anything about NFTs or crypto, don't worry, I will explain how everything work when that happens. NFTs are typically a base image which is randomized and generated when purchased. They're pretty ugly so I had someone draw a cute kiwi for a base which can be accessorized with lolcow stuff from the site.




*My Concerns*
My main concern is finances. It's looking better each year, but frustratingly, as soon as I find a winning formula, a new and expensive problem crops up. We are making headway, but it's not a very stable situation, and we have very real financial loss conditions.

My other main concern is community unity. As we grow, it becomes harder to keep up. There's a lot of people under one roof and I feel that I should adjust how I involve myself and get information about what's going on and what people care about. I have had difficulty managing infighting and other issues after 2019 because the hack caused people I relied on for help to leave. Replacing that is hard and I often find myself wishing people would just relax for once. Though that only applies to very specific groups. Other very large and very new demographics on the site have managed to fit in with almost no problems.

The site's birthday is February 3rd. I started hosting it on that day in 2013 when I was 20, so we're coming up on Year 9. A lot of the site's problems are ebbing simply because we've made it over the hump. We've been around for almost a decade, and those that don't like that can go complain on the CWCki on /cow/ on tumblr to Vordrak on Twitter (and /pol/, I guess).


Happy New Year frens.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 1, 2022)

I am satisfied with this forum and it's leadership.


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Jan 1, 2022)

Looking forward to my million dollar bird NFT with Fedsmoker shades and a Brokedick Farms shirt.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year, Jawsh.


----------



## Shek$il (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's to ten years of saving lives and promoting marginal voices.


----------



## Exist0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Keep up the good work, a lot of us really appreciate it. I'll keep sending my BAT once a month, it's a worthy cause.  Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Prostolurk (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year kiwis! Thanks Null and all the staff for taking care of this community.


----------



## Eryngium (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you for for doing your best to allow freedom of speech in the current year I know it’s not cheap or easy nool 

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 1, 2022)

> and I limit how long I keep IP data


How long is that?


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Jan 1, 2022)

Good luck Josh! I really hope the site perseveres. I’m hoping to throw some money at you at some point besides just the Brave tips. This place means a lot to me and I know it does to a lot of others. Take it easy, don’t stress yourself out too much. You do a great job and I couldn’t be happier with having you run this site.


----------



## Champion The Wonder Horse (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year to Null, jannies and the rest of the community . Given that the last web forum I signed up for was SA back in 2002 you are, by comparison, doing a sterling job! 

Keep your dick out of the curvy kiwi-ettes and avoid a crippling pill and box-wine addiction and the site will keep going from strength to strength.


----------



## Berrakh (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year all. Null in particular. Love the streams in particular.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> My other main concern is community unity. As we grow, it becomes harder to keep up. There's a lot of people under one roof and I feel that I should adjust how I involve myself and get information about what's going on and what people care about. I have had difficulty managing infighting and other issues after 2019 because the hack caused people I relied on for help to leave. Replacing that is hard and I often find myself wishing people would just relax for once. Though that only applies to very specific groups. Other very large and very new demographics on the site have managed to fit in with almost no problems.


can you elaborate on that? what infighting is creating these problems? is it the same old "remove a+h because nazis" thing?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jan 1, 2022)

People in power want to take away our freedom to sneed.


----------



## Pil Chollins (Jan 1, 2022)

happy new year josh. i'll give you all my BAT like the good wagie i am


----------



## Just a Retard (Jan 1, 2022)

KiwiForo will be a good excuse for me to pick up Rust, I guess.
I hope I can help. Where will it be hosted?


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Useful_Mistake said:


> How long is that?


It depends on the situation (I need it for debugging attacks) but always less than a month.



DumbDude42 said:


> can you elaborate on that? what infighting is creating these problems? is it the same old "remove a+h because nazis" thing?


If you know you know. It's mostly off-site drama, people fighting over lolcow attention, and shit that really could be avoided if people just didn't deliberately try to aggravate the fuck out of me.

The separation between A&H and the rest of the site is very concerning but it's less bad than it used to be, but I'm not sure if that's because they mind their own business or if it's because they've successfully alienated everyone who has complained.


----------



## frap (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everyone—Null especially. Thanks for withstanding the never ending onslaught of attacks so we can laugh at the online.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everybody.
May the year 2022 be good for the forum.


----------



## WaveBreak (Jan 1, 2022)

Keep up the good work. That’s a lot of shit to deal with


----------



## エボラちゃん (Jan 1, 2022)

I will complain on this thread and there's nothing you can do to stop me, Jersh.


Spoiler



*Happy New Year!!*


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Jan 1, 2022)

Sounds more optimistic than I expected. Hope 2022 doesn't try to skullfuck you with some new bullshit, and things can creep into the black in a sustainable way. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Jan 1, 2022)

Do you know when the next merchandise run will be? I've missed out before since I didn't have much money to spare but I'm now in a better position to support myself and I do want to give more back to the farms  since it's done a lot for me when I've been in a very dark place.

Thanks Null, I guess enjoy Christmas on the 7th where you are hey?


----------



## G O D (Jan 1, 2022)

I want a Kiwi Bird with a dsp nose for a beak.


----------



## thisighuf (Jan 1, 2022)

I would also like to note that using specific key words or talking too much about certain things may lead back to you, Doesn't just go for the Oversharing thing mentioned but using specific words in sentences here like you would elsewhere. Someone determined can match some of the things you say back to an off site account and match the contents of both, Or if they follow or tag someone they know often. This may fall under the Behavior category but still wanted to bring it up.

There is also using the same avatar on another website or not cropping your images, Some have made these mistakes before and didn't think about reverse image search.


As for masking your IP address, I know many can't afford NordVPN or something else but if you can't, Never use Freeproxy, these break very easily and will reveal your IP any time.


----------



## Kiwi Boer (Jan 1, 2022)

Stay strong, Null. Your struggle is important for the free internet.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 1, 2022)

You can have my Brave coin dear leader.

I keep kicking myself for not getting one of the coins after Chris fucked his mother, I'll not make the same mistake with the NFTs.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> The separation between A&H and the rest of the site is very concerning but it's less bad than it used to be, but I'm not sure if that's because they mind their own business or if it's because they've successfully alienated everyone who has complained.


I just don't see how it hurts anyone. Yeah, people were autistically sperging about negratings; I get that that was annoying, but I like to think you've got thicker skin than that. There's gotta be something I'm not seeing here, because to me it just looks like discussions about the news with liberal usage of gamer words and people taking the bait whenever Dyn decides to drop in.

Luv me lolcows.
Luv me A&H.
Luv me stickers.
Simple as, m8.

Happy new year and thanks for everything!


----------



## oramge cat (Jan 1, 2022)

Complete Reprobate said:


> Looking forward to my million dollar bird NFT with Fedsmoker shades and a Brokedick Farms shirt.


I want Ralph's Josh Moon is a Kiddy Diddler hat with the CWC classic T shirt and medallion.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jan 1, 2022)

Listen to dear leader and look after your online privacy, kids.
Otherwise you may find yourselves in the situation that your amateur porn of shoving dildos up your ass gets public and destroys your alpha chad persona.


----------



## Back me up! (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> The separation between A&H and the rest of the site is very concerning but it's less bad than it used to be, but I'm not sure if that's because they mind their own business or if it's because they've successfully alienated everyone who has complained.


I am sad to see that A&H is giving you grief cause I absolutely love that there is a place to get unfiltered news and have a conversation about it without jannies molding/banning the conversation. 

In your mind if is worth it to try to grow the various other sub forums like Games/Health and Fitness/etc?


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Back me up! said:


> In your mind if is worth it to try to grow the various other sub forums like Games/Health and Fitness/etc?


You have to look at growth as what encourages it. We're a very simple webforum and the only reason to post here is that we have topics that are usually banned. 4chan bans "e-celeb" discussion to the point where /v/ cracked down hard on the fucking Chris drama this year, which is stunning to me.

A&H grows because the people who post there are unwelcome anywhere else but it has nothing to do with lolcows which is why it's basically its own community and why when those users participate in other threads there's friction.

So how do you 'try to grow' the food board? why forbidden foods do we talk about? It's just a place for active users elsewhere to talk about food.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> what forbidden foods do we talk about?


Silica packets and asbestos.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Jan 1, 2022)

I want "don't call anyone" Chris-chan and lumberjack bob nfts.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 1, 2022)

Kiwifarms has a culture problem. One of the more salient ones is that moderation philosophy largely remains a holdover from pre-nightmare PVCC. Accountability is a lovely sentiment that I appreciate our mods espousing, but with KF's present structure, it's toothless. That's more than a little problem on a forum this large and unwieldy, where personal relationships can only guarantee so much. So, I want to workshop ideas on how to address this issue and make peers of the mods once more. Some of them come from experiences on other (sometimes ancient boards), others are more improvisational:


Sanction board: per-user thread that collates their history of warnings, bans, why, and the reasoning behind extensions. Don't obfuscate behind a shell account.
Formal ban appeals: to be attended to not by the mod that instituted the ban, particularly when considering long or permanent bans, as a hedge against cronyism, over-reaction, or plain error. Include appeals to the sanction board.
Mod nominations: you want better coverage of the forum's corners, more diverse voices, and a less adversarial relationship? Here's a way how. Nominate on a regular cycle such that existing mods can also feel free to step down without shortchanging anyone.
Mod recalls: because, let's be honest. Sometimes we get some stinkers and that's just mundane reality when it comes to running a place like this. Make nominations for recall anonymous through a bot akin to the Giftbot, and set a percentile threshold to carry the recall or not.
No blanket staff posts: Append each name individually to an advisory post, not in aggregate. If you want to be regarded as like us, post like us instead of erecting a procedural wall of perfect mod unity (it mostly serves to stifle discussion and cement the perspective that you're not our peers).
Forget moderation of console warring/port begging/store warz that falls below the point of personal attacks. It's all trivial consumerist faff and coming down on it so hard is a solution in search of a problem. It's busywork, not valuable work.
Shed the 4chan vestiges: seriously, so much of this crud is just hanging on because of simple inertia. Do we need member castes? Do we need four canonical subforums?
No more heavy-handed, "This is the last word on that, the united, formless, shapeless, and undivided mod mass decrees it" tosh. Discussions taper off and end. Don't throw weight around just to have the last word.
More openness: discussion of the site's culture, future, and problems can't solely remain the prerogative of the mod team. Open discussion is the only reasonable way to make things better, work conciliation, and invest the entire forum in better outcomes.
Proportion: accusations of bigotry can't be simply played off with stonewalling and blanket accusations of a criminal offense committed by the sanctioned member. It's irresponsible, it's insulting, and perfectly underlines the cultural problem that is driving people away and embittering members against a mod team that increasingly looks out of touch and out of hand.
Conciliation: full and open discussions of crises like this one, including giving the accused and their witnesses the chance to speak for and defend themselves, and full ownership of mistakes, blind-spots, failings (both on the account of the mods and the accused). The social expectation to cop to fuckups should be expected of mods too, and not just as something that is nice to have when it happens.
So, these are just a few things that I've been thinking on, and I'd like to talk about where we go from here. Openly. Because it's overdue.


----------



## Stasi (Jan 1, 2022)

PeeveTheSheev said:


> The Farms have quickly become my favourite site since growing a pair and swapping out lurking for actively posting a few years ago.
> 
> Godspeed to Josh and everyone else in 2022. Stay exceptional out there.


Same, I'm getting old and at this point don't have any normie social media and really have no interest in it. My online activities at this point are limited to reading about internet weirdos on here and watching a small handful of people on youtube. Wish all the best to Josh and the forum, I'd be pretty upset if it folded.



Null said:


> why forbidden foods do we talk about?





Spoiler: NSFW



pineapple pizza



On a serious note, you are probably right, I browse/post in a couple of off topic boards regularly but I'm not sure its a growth area for the site. I mostly go there while I'm waiting for Ralph to do something stupid or Jack Scalfani to release a new abomination.


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Jan 1, 2022)

thisighuf said:


> I would also like to note that using specific key words or talking too much about certain things may lead back to you, Doesn't just go for the Oversharing thing mentioned but using specific words in sentences here like you would elsewhere. Someone determined can match some of the things you say back to an off site account and match the contents of both, Or if they follow or tag someone they know often. This may fall under the Behavior category but still wanted to bring it up.
> 
> There is also using the same avatar on another website or not cropping your images, Some have made these mistakes before and didn't think about reverse image search.
> 
> ...



_Somewhere Zed is salivating while reading this
Happy New Year!_


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Democratic moderation is a tranny invented cancer. I pick mods who can do the job.

If there was some huge issue between mods and users I'd be more concerned with that but there really isn't. Moderation complaints are extremely rare and I almost always side with the mods. I think in the entire year of 2021 the only override I did on a staff member was in the vaccine thread.

I just wish the mod board had more active discussion, and I wish mods would tell me before they disappear, but that goes two ways. Most things that happen are just me doing things. Do you think I told anyone I was making this post before I made it? No. Not a single moderator knew I was going to start this thread and nobody looked at it except me.

Also, I'd much rather have 4chan style anonymous moderation than Discord style mod elections and gay shit like that.


----------



## Bob_ (Jan 1, 2022)

All praise dear leader!

May 2022 bring on the incarceration arc of Boogie and the Gunt, please please please please please.

And more pigeons and peppers!

3dit: could I get unbanned from Beauty Salon please. I promise I don't think June is hot anymore.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jan 1, 2022)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Sanction board: per-user thread that collates their history of warnings, bans, why, and the reasoning behind extensions. Don't obfuscate behind a shell account.
> Formal ban appeals: to be attended to not by the mod that instituted the ban, particularly when considering long or permanent bans, as a hedge against cronyism, over-reaction, or plain error. Include appeals to the sanction board.


Null wants the general user base to stay anonymous. And he doesn't care if you use VPNs or Burner emails alter ego emails he repeatedly asks you to do so.

If you get banned Kiwifarms just make a new account but this time don't be a fucking asshole. You're acting like this needs to be moderated like goddam Wikipedia editor autism.


----------



## White Devil (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't have any complaints and think you are doing an exemplary job under the circumstances.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm just here to laugh at retards and feel better about my own life by comparison. Why is that so hard?


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jan 1, 2022)

2021 ended with a bang (thanks Jack) and 2022 starts with the Chris and Ralph trials. Long live the farms and may the corn harvest be ever bountiful.


----------



## thisighuf (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Democratic moderation is a tranny invented cancer. I pick mods who can do the job.
> 
> If there was some huge issue between mods and users I'd be more concerned with that but there really isn't. Moderation complaints are extremely rare and I almost always side with the mods. I think in the entire year of 2021 the only override I did on a staff member was in the vaccine thread.
> 
> ...


Moderation complaints are pretty common on the Steam forums, Many who were probably banned off of a game discussion board probably were for a good reason, Some were chosen to clean up certain discussion boards by the game devs I believe. Some of the complaints on there are pretty funny.

Plus, Pretty sure the Steam forums don't have the threadban feature like Xenforo does so whoever is chosen to clean up that board just bans them entirely from it and the mods/admins on the general discussion have to deal with their complaints.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Sneed


----------



## Boss Bass (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for all you do josh.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jan 1, 2022)

thisighuf said:


> Moderation complaints are pretty common on the Steam forums, Many who were probably banned off of a game discussion board probably were for a good reason, Some were chosen to clean up certain discussion boards by the game devs I believe.
> 
> Plus, Pretty sure the Steam forums don't have the threadban feature like Xenforo does so whoever is chosen to clean up that board just bans them entirely from it and the mods/admins on the general discussion have to deal with their complaints.


Consider that people who are moderated/tard wrangled on the Farms are the type to have public spergouts rather than going through the proper channels to lodge a proper complaint.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the frankness and for hosting boss. Happy new year, let's hope it's a better one.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Cardenio said:


> Burner emails


I do care if you use disposable emails. Do not. I hate getting emails like "help! i used a disposable email and now im locked out of my 5 year old account!" I get that shit a lot. Use a REAL alter ego email you will have access to. I phrase it like that and suggest password managers and real email providers for a reason.

I don't care if you sock, but the problem with socks is that they - almost without fail - will do the exact same shit immediately and make it very obvious they're socking. It's very hard to get banned from the site and people who do  get banned tend to have serious problems they can't help repeating.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jan 1, 2022)

The moderation is so lax around here and allows the community to police itself through ridicule (and rightfully so) that anyone who gets into regular disputes with mods is almost certainly an irredeemable cancerous faggot anyway.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Jan 1, 2022)

Josh, While I hope KF lives long and you prosper I have to ask what's your exit plan? Do you plan if you close down the site to take a final backup then blank the drives that KF is hosted on?

I know it's not a pleasant question to ask but it's a important one.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Jan 1, 2022)

I've been using Brave since you made the request, but I only earned something like 0.2 BAT for the month of December.

I searched around and found other people have been having issues with BAT paying out less lately so I dunno if there's anything I can do to pump those rookie numbers up, but if you have any suggestions I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Jan 1, 2022)

Damn, excited for the NFT run.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jan 1, 2022)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> So, these are just a few things that I've been thinking on, and I'd like to talk about where we go from here. Openly. Because it's overdue.


I think the relationship between users and mods is pretty chill here.
I've been on forums where it got really bad over time and I've seen the progressive transformation. I am not seeing that here yet.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year. Thanks Null for running this site.


----------



## Sithis (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you sincerely for running this place and being transparent with administration, we do appreciate it even if we often act like the retards we mock. Thank you for giving me a new home on the internet that makes me feel somewhat normal in comparison and allows me to say niggerfaggot. 10/10 would brand my child with a kiwi.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Phalanges Mycologist said:


> I have to ask what's your exit plan?






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Jan 1, 2022)

Best wishes for the new year my fellow Kiwi's. 
Could I get unbanned from the pixyteri thread in the beauty parlor? I no longer think it is funny I wanted sex with her. Guess my medication changes do work positively.


----------



## SpaghettiFan2007 (Jan 1, 2022)

So metomorphically speaking, we should do some early spring cleaning in our accounts?


----------



## Tims (Jan 1, 2022)

Hoping we get some more of this in the new year:


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 1, 2022)

Can we switch the stickers in A&N to only negrates for April Fool’s Day?


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2847844


You're going to Paris?


----------



## Butter (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey Null, I know this probably doesn't get said enough, but I mean it: Thank you for hundreds of hours of laughs.

You're good people. Have a happy new year.


----------



## MunsterCheese (Jan 1, 2022)

So I have been using Brave for over a month. I have enabled their advertising payment system. I don't have advertising blockers. But I don't see any increase in BAT earnings for payment towards websites. I am not sure this Brave thing is working.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

MunsterCheese said:


> So I have been using Brave for over a month. I have enabled their advertising payment system. I don't have advertising blockers. But I don't see any increase in BAT earnings for payment towards websites. I am not sure this Brave thing is working.


It's finnicky with VPNs and people in non-western countries. If you use it on just your phone it should work.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jan 1, 2022)

MunsterCheese said:


> So I have been using Brave for over a month. I have enabled their advertising payment system. I don't have advertising blockers. But I don't see any increase in BAT earnings for payment towards websites. I am not sure this Brave thing is working.


 each month you can automate who it goes to, it isn't a shit ton of money but I still end up giving jersh a few bucks a month from my normal retard browsing


----------



## Rabid Northman (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:
			
		

> I also intend to win the rights to intellectual property and the image of these parties, so that I can put them on merchandise and recoup expenses with victory merch runs.


I'd buy a Greer shirt with just his face and "Hey Babe" on it lol. I also think the IP thing is a fun deterrent against lawsuits if you can get judges on board.


----------



## MunsterCheese (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> It's finnicky with VPNs and people in non-western countries. If you use it on just your phone it should work.


None of those issues apply to me. I should be as middle of the road as possible for this Brave Ad thing to work.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Eryngium said:


> allow freedom of speech in the current year


It's good this site is still running in 2020+, what with censorship going insane.

Especially when it seems the media claims KF is a monolithic alt-right Nazi GamerGate racist white supremacist misogynist conspiracy theorist science denying dudebro site.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> So how do you 'try to grow' the food board? why forbidden foods do we talk about? It's just a place for active users elsewhere to talk about food.


Want me to post more methamphetamine recipes?


----------



## Super Guido (Jan 1, 2022)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Silica packets and asbestos.


There's also incense for those of us with exotic tastes. Some of it is quite colorful, not just brown pellets or cones.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for another year of the farms. Despite the shipping company being super dumb with fulfillment the coins were probably one of the best merch drops I've seen from an internet site.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 1, 2022)

I wish I could just send my grad school loan payment to you instead of the fucking gubmint.

I can't wait for the next silver run.



Null said:


> It's finnicky with VPNs and people in non-western countries. If you use it on just your phone it should work.



I used to have it activated, but I just suddenly stopped receiving ads from it. No VPN, no new AV or firewall, no settings changed, in the US. Even persisted through a reinstall. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Want me to post more methamphetamine recipes?


You can't eat meth, retard.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Jan 1, 2022)

Did I see someone suggest mod nominations? That thing that allows autistic troons to do entryism and take sites over by force? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 1, 2022)

I still say that having search engines penalise you is ultimately good. You did say tha the farms are supposed to be some kind of private, relatively classy club o fun, not som Eye of Mordor. Plus, did you remember the influx of Redditors who tried to join the farms?

I also say that going o NFTs are bad. Do you remember Beanie Babies?


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> You can't eat meth, retard.


Say that after you've seen me get pulled over for a traffic stop.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jan 1, 2022)

MunsterCheese said:


> None of those issues apply to me. I should be as middle of the road as possible for this Brave Ad thing to work.


Do you have notifications enabled from the browser (in your OS settings)?  If you have notifications from Brave disabled, you'll never get any ads even if your Brave ads are all set up properly.

A lot of people had that problem in the last thread, both on their phones and PCs.

You can test them here: https://support.brave.com/hc/en-us/articles/360058972091-Push-Notification-Test


----------



## Pig Boss (Jan 1, 2022)

Glad to see the Brave tokens are making a difference, I've been using it since the announcement and the tokens were slow to start at first until I set the ads to 10 per hour and ticked 'Show Sponsored Images' on the dashboard, not sure if that made the difference but in 2 weeks I went from .0080 tokens to almost a full token which will be processed in a week. Hopefully by the time we hit the 1st of February it will be more than this months contribution.

I'm a little late for thanksgiving I guess but I'm going to drop some here: The thing I love the most about KF is the honesty of intent with the users, it feels like talking to real people when I come here. It's rare to see users sanitize their opinion for the sake of collective approval and on the flipside it's rare to see someone just sperg out for the sake of being a cunt (and when they do they're ridiculed accordingly), conversations on here often reflect the style of conversation I have with my friends. They're frank, open, and direct with nobody looking over their shoulder to see who's listening or doing spot purity tests on each other to prove they're somehow better than other users or opening posts with "I'm not x, I have xyw but...." style veneers of seeking approval. 

Thanks for running this place, Null, it's a slice of the internet that I thought had been lost forever and I don't want to see it lost.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Years fellow kiwis. Lets continue to make the farms a great place to voice our thoughts on ever changing thing we call life!


----------



## This Is Serious Mum (Jan 1, 2022)

After hearing the farms name dropped on various sites this year I finally decided to check it out and I’m grateful I did. It’s quickly become one of my favourite past times and one of the only places on the Internet where I feel at home anymore. I’m loving the meta discussion, is there a board on the site for it?


----------



## Rock_Hard_Rooster (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year Josh! & thanks for all you do for us.


----------



## Post Reply (Jan 1, 2022)

> The information on PrivacyTools.io is world class.


Some of the people who maintained PrivacyTools.io are now at PrivacyGuides.org. The guy who owned the PrivacyTools.io domain disappeared for a while or something. Most of the information is the same, it's just been updated more recently.

Edit: Here is their blog post outlining the reasons for the move.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year, Null.  We’re here for the long haul.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Jan 1, 2022)

The State of our Union is strong. 

By the way, you misspelled "source" in the section "Our Forum Software"


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 1, 2022)

Null is a faggot and a kike and a retard.
but I still make sure to tip him using braves currency BAT*™.*


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jan 1, 2022)

I look forward to Kiwifarms produced video compilations of crazy people freaking out when collectors arrive at their doors.
Just the potential for real world consequences for fucking around with bullshit lolsuits would be a good way to make most people think twice.
I want Vordrak's dildo collection for sale as potential merch. Please clean them first though.

The farms is truly the last frontier of frozen peaches.


----------



## Mortin Shart (Jan 1, 2022)

I think NFTs are the goofiest shit I've seen, but I'll be getting in on ground floor. Hopefully I can will my billion dollar pixels to my gay offspring when I die. One last fuck you to those little faggots.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Jan 1, 2022)

I posted in another thread but since this one is popular I'll ask again here:

For the next merch run what is the possibility that you could have hats as well? It's the only thing I'd buy multiple of.


----------



## Hitman One (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year fellow ground nesting bird and hairy fruit enthusiasts, except anyone who is a discordtranny because if you are and you get doxxed then you deserve it.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Jan 1, 2022)

Any ideas on the cost/value of this NFT?

Would love to help the forum by getting involved but obviously only if I can afford it


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jan 1, 2022)

i am happy with the overall state of affairs of this site and would gladly contribute financially. 

i had one thought with regard to this, however. have you considered making different donation tiers? i imagine there's many people who could never justify giving 20 hard earned dollars to their favorite gangstalking forum but would gladly fork over 5 or 10. and im sure there's some weirdos who would pay more than 20 for a special badge or whatever. just a stupid random thought but it might be worth your consideration. 

happy new year, thank you for your work.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year Josh, keep up the fight for freedom of speech. I still want a rocking chair from Melinda.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Jan 1, 2022)

A Happy New Year and here's to another year of laughing at lolcows!


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year, keep up the good work, and best of luck Null.


----------



## Ninon42 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year? Thanks for providing a place where I can talk shit about e-celebs and not get yelled at for knowing women don't have dicks.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 1, 2022)

I love kiwi farms with all my heart.


----------



## No Life Prince (Jan 1, 2022)

God bless. May great fortune wash upon ye.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 1, 2022)

May the Farms survives the attacks from the enemies of Julay and also have plentiful corn harvests.


----------



## Sentient Vaccum (Jan 1, 2022)

KF is truly one of the only bastions of 'old Internet' mentality that still exists, and I love you for that dear leader. And I'm glad the mods are happy to dunk on users for being retarded when need be.


----------



## I am vomit (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year. I can't imagine going through all that shit and still having the heart to fight to stay open. Not to get sappy, but this place is a great source of entertainment. Reading about the cows is better than any celeb gossip site could ever hope to achieve. Hell most times it's better than what's on TV. Keep up the hard work, we appreciate you.


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's to another year, my friends.


----------



## Chris Chad (Jan 1, 2022)

KF is one of the best sites on the internet that is still around and I'm very glad that it exists. Thanks for all you do Josh.


----------



## Fate Fan (Jan 1, 2022)

Any chance you would consider getting a higher quality sweatshirt for your merch runs? I'm in the bussiness and know you said you have 1 guy running a home shop who does all the work but just seems like for the price you could get a higher quality shirt and still maintain similar margins


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Any chance you would consider getting a higher quality sweatshirt for your merch runs? I'm in the bussiness and know you said you have 1 guy running a home shop who does all the work but just seems like for the price you could get a higher quality shirt and still maintain similar margins


I wear my hoodie all the time and I think it's great.


----------



## Blackhole (Jan 1, 2022)

May the harvests be bountiful,the milk plenty and nutritious,and the enemies of the Farm vanquished.

Happy new year frens!


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jan 1, 2022)

For local censorship e.g. Russia blocks, just leave that shit be. It has nothing to do with legislation or law, the snow Nigeria does not know those words. Even if you block the whole forum from Russian ips, it won't get it unblocked. Clever Russians know how to circumvent it, everyone else is too dumb to care.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new years to null as well.

But not all is lost this website is one of the few true bastions of freedom on the internet still left.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Jan 1, 2022)

Insha'Allah the Farms will win.


----------



## +MarkOuttaBat+ (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everyone. Hope that this year is a prosperous year for the farms.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy 2022 Null. As much as I like to hope this year will be better than last year, I bet someone somewhere will stir up shit with the farms again. Thank you for keeping the farms up online through all these years regardless of outside pressures - This website is (sadly) unique with it's honesty and transparency with the users, and I'm genuinly happy that a bastion of the old internet is still kept alive.

Again, thanks for letting us laugh at idiots.


----------



## altar ego (Jan 1, 2022)

I do not post often, but I find the Farms to be unparalleled as a resource in a time where people try to erase their pasts to keep up with the latest cancel culture screed, to the detriment of both the individuals and society as a whole.  The past should not be erased or ignored, even when it is ugly.  It is important to learn from mistakes and have your ideas challenged in order to grow.  Lolcows might rarely learn anything, given that their personality flaws tend to make them oblivious to honest self-reflection, but as observers we can learn quite a bit even on things we don't agree about.

Thanks to the Beauty Parlor people especially.  You are hilarious.


----------



## SuBunny (Jan 1, 2022)

Daddy


----------



## 6thRanger (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone. Somehow this has become my favorite webzone. Kudos to you Null for all the shit you've eaten on our behalf.

Anyone who suggests democratic rule, endless grievance discussions, further "accountability" and the erasure of the site's past should be regarded with extreme suspicion.

This is an amazing site and until Null is finally driven insane by the endless autism, let's keep on keeping on, adjusting the challenges as we go.

I can't believe my first (maybe only) NFT will be a Kiwifarms NFT. Amazin'. Please make a "Kid Diddler" hat an attribute.


----------



## DewsLit (Jan 1, 2022)

*שנה טובה!*


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Jan 1, 2022)

@Null , I appreciate everything that you do for us.  I will continue to support you financially as well as I am able, and I encourage others to do the same.  We tend  to lose sight of how difficult it is to host an enormous number of people while under fire from those who want to censor this site because...stupid.

I haven't forgotten how frustrating it was during the DDOS attacks when I couldn't come here to vent and catch up on the cows...if I had to get that information elsewhere, I would be screwed because other sites suck and I refuse to use them.

*Never forget.*


----------



## Neil (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year. Hopefully the Farms gets its name publicly cleared for Byuu's fake ass stunt and/or the troons behind the DDOSes 41% themselves by spring.

Here's to many more years of laughing at idiots we aren't allowed to laugh at on other sites.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jan 1, 2022)

Sentient Vaccum said:


> KF is truly one of the only bastions of 'old Internet' mentality that still exists


If you'd told me fifteen years ago that free speech would soon be dead nearly internet-wide and every public forum on the planet would be controlled by trannies (who were now somehow the most influential people on the planet), I'd have called you insane.


----------



## Merchmongler (Jan 1, 2022)

I tell you, @Null, the St. Void shirt design is a gold mine. Happy New Year!


----------



## Twinkletard (Jan 1, 2022)

The list of places you can go and speak your mind without fear of retribution is getting shorter and shorter. It wasn't long ago KF would have been just another message board, but now it's a last bastion for free speech.


----------



## Sentient Vaccum (Jan 1, 2022)

Neil said:


> Happy new year. Hopefully the Farms gets its name publicly cleared for Byuu's fake ass stunt and/or the troons behind the DDOSes 41% themselves by spring.
> 
> Here's to many more years of laughing at idiots we aren't allowed to laugh at on other sites.


International death reporting already cleared our name, but troons still seething eternally.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Say that after you've seen me get pulled over for a traffic stop.


You're supposed to shove it up your ass, not swallow the damn thing.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 1, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> You're supposed to shove it up your ass, not swallow the damn thing.


Say that after you've seen how full my ass already is.


----------



## NSJAP (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year Josh!

Please, bring back these icons


----------



## Rungle (Jan 1, 2022)

Did you ever figure out that SEPA stuff, or is that still WIP?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 1, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Say that after you've seen how full my ass already is.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Jan 1, 2022)

Cardenio said:


> Null wants the general user base to stay anonymous. And he doesn't care if you use VPNs or Burner emails alter ego emails he repeatedly asks you to do so.
> 
> If you get banned Kiwifarms just make a new account but this time don't be a fucking asshole. You're acting like this needs to be moderated like goddam Wikipedia editor autism.


I'm pretty sure it's a copypasta.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 1, 2022)

Play more Fire Emblem on your streams, Null. Otherwise you're good.


----------



## Butwhythough (Jan 1, 2022)

@Null takes all the slings and arrows, just so we can collectively laugh a exceptional individuals. The man is a saint. Simper Fidelis to our dear leader.


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Jan 1, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a copypasta.


Indeed; https://www.resetera.com/threads/lets-talk-where-does-era-go-from-here.153943/


> Spoiler: The copypasta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

based i immediately recognized tranny nonsense


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Jan 1, 2022)

Twinkletard said:


> The list of places you can go and speak your mind without fear of retribution is getting shorter and shorter. It wasn't long ago KF would have been just another message board, but now it's a last bastion for free speech.



I agree and the main reason why I'm passionate about supporting this site, @Null do you know if any of the crypto donation addresses are blacklisted by exchanges or do you generate new ones pretty regularly? I seem to remember Cuckbase flagging any accounts making donations to Alex Jones' BTC address or something.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jan 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Sorry @Null I don't respond well to being told what to do. In all seriousness, great info and it is very well put together. I love the farms and am thankful for all you do. Also here's your birb back:



Again, I don't respond well to being told what to do.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Jan 1, 2022)

So glad to be going into the New Year with all my Kiwi-friends. And Null, thank you for continuing to sustain this community, no matter how much trouble people give you and the forum, you always continue to push forward. Sneed on my friends!


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you for running the farms, Null. I hope 2022 is kind to you.



> Our user base tends to double every year. 2021 has maintained this trend.


That's insane. I always feel like such a newfag (because I am) but this is slightly easier to deal with knowing my account is older that half the site's.

This is going to sound sarcastic but I swear it isn't: Have you considered writing a book/ebook about the technical skills required to run a site like this and the challenges it faces? It's safe to say, given the farms' history, that you know more about networking and U.S. law than 99% of website operators. Having your knowledge and experience consolidated in a single reference document would be invaluable to people who want to make their own "complaint resistant" sites.


----------



## Snakebottom (Jan 1, 2022)

I’ll buy you a pint


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jan 1, 2022)

With the Dems??? No Way!!!


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

NSJAP said:


> Please, bring back these icons






your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Sentient Vaccum (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2848479


He did it, the madlad.


----------



## surprisemfka (Jan 1, 2022)

What are the best ways to prevent too much user growth in a small timespan? (if thats considered an issue not a boon) Restrict registration for a period of time? Invite only? Ten bux?


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

surprisemfka said:


> What are the best ways to prevent too much user growth in a small timespan? (if thats considered an issue not a boon) Restrict registration for a period of time? Invite only? Ten bux?


money would definitely stop user registration considering we can't get a payment processor.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jan 1, 2022)

What is the predicted risk of the datacenter and network peers being pressured into acting against the site this year?


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Jan 1, 2022)

That kiwi is pretty unappealing not gonna lie. You gotta channel more Sanrio aesthetics into it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2022)

I might actually want a KF NFT.
Any more silver coins in the near future?
That way I can own a digital and multiple physical representations of how much of a faggot I am.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Lupin The Turd said:


> That kiwi is pretty unappealing not gonna lie. You gotta channel more Sanrio aesthetics into it.


nigga im not gonna sell anime


----------



## Umaibae (Jan 1, 2022)

The internet is no longer fun anymore. It used to feel like the Wild West — even up until like 2007/2008. Then, shit changed. People started doing things online for attention (see: posting publicly to social media instead of anonymous forums; less emphasis on sharing interesting or creative content vs. viral and marketable content). The anonymity faded. The censorship and groupthink started. Honestly, as an Old Millennial, I now find the internet to be mostly a boring, vapid pile of shit. 

This place is a rare exception. It feels like Vintage Internet. 

I may disagree with a lot of shit posted here, but it’s nice we are all United under the umbrella of “I want to laugh at dumb people who overshare online.” It’s funny how often this place is written off as an Evil Right Wing Nazi Clubhouse, when there’s an extreme diversity of political opinions, male/female posters, race/ethnicity of posters, citizenship of posters etc.

Tl;dr KF good.


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> nigga im not gonna sell anime


I will draw you a significantly more appealing and thus successful base kiwi for 1000 CAD.
A small price to pay for Kiwi.


----------



## Foxxo (Jan 1, 2022)

Come on, at least make the NFTs look good.


----------



## Rungle (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> nigga im not gonna sell anime


1. make a hot anime girl representing kiwifarms into NFT's
2. sell them for 200 ETH each
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> Come on, at least make the NFTs look good.


What is your issue with the base image?


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Jan 1, 2022)

Umaibae said:


> The internet is no longer fun anymore. It used to feel like the Wild West — even up until like 2007/2008. Then, shit changed. People started doing things online for attention (see: posting publicly to social media instead of anonymous forums; less emphasis on sharing interesting or creative content vs. viral and marketable content). The anonymity faded. The censorship and groupthink started. Honestly, as an Old Millennial, I now find the internet to be mostly a boring, vapid pile of shit.
> 
> This place is a rare exception. It feels like Vintage Internet.
> 
> ...


I miss those old 1996 Internet days. Great fun and educational as region locks were not a thing. KF is indeed a bad place in many their minds, I call it my Facebook. Not that many like me here, but in real life it is pretty much the same so I am OK with that.


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 1, 2022)

Lupin The Turd said:


> That kiwi is pretty unappealing not gonna lie. You gotta channel more Sanrio aesthetics into it.





Null said:


> nigga im not gonna sell anime


----------



## Tumbo (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New year Null thank you once again for everything you've done for us allowing us to laugh at the exceptional people the internet creates wishing you all the best.


----------



## WWE Champion (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year and I am sure in a Week you'll get lots of additional BATs.


----------



## New001 (Jan 1, 2022)

I Would purchase the fuck out of a KiwiNFT


----------



## 440088 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year!


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jan 1, 2022)

I think one major improvement the site could make going forward is to better identify and punish British and Australian users. Josh says that the majority of users are American, but could the lesser English speakers be hiding their identity somehow, kind of like how the animes will sometimes deliberately not use anime avatars on KF to hide their true nature?

A very sensible method to address the issue would be for those registering to be forced to submit a voice sample to the administration along with a documentation of all the media they've consumed for the last 5 days before being approved, so their accounts can be labeled and other users of higher castes can discriminate against them accordingly.



NoReturn said:


> View attachment 2848632


Idk, that kiwi's really walking the line between cute and horrifying.


----------



## Dr. Puncherillo (Jan 1, 2022)

I am satisfied with my care.

On another note, the main issue that worries me is mentally deficient people who get the state to pay for their legal fee's.


----------



## UnclePhil (Jan 1, 2022)

The e-mail address leak was a harsh lesson learned for me. I've since changed the one I use for KF to a Protonmail burner account. Unfortunately, the original one is also sitting on those info aggregate sites, and if anyone ever figured out which one they could link my real name to 600+ posts here about disdain for tranny lolcows. There goes a potential future brand. *Be careful, people.*


----------



## Fandom Trash (Jan 1, 2022)

I think what this website is a mascot. A big titty, anime girl that all the lonely kiwis can call waifu. Think how much money you can make off the body pillows!


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm one of the new folks (previously a lurker) from 2021. I will be sticking around for as long as this site exists, because it's the only place I can express some of my opinions. Plus I've always been a fan of internet drama as long as I wasn't directly involved in it, and y'all are saner and smarter than any other drama community I've ever been in. Kiwis are an exceptional bunch, and for once I don't mean retarded!

Null, I appreciate all you do for this site. I've been pretty adamantly against nfts, but that Kiwi is pretty cute and I do want to support the site. 

Happy new year frens. May 2022 not suck quite as bad; oh, and watch out for Soylent Green. That happens this year.


----------



## Rungle (Jan 1, 2022)

Accept Only Substitutes said:


> Happy new year frens. May 2022 not suck quite as bad; oh, and watch out for Soylent Green. That happens this year.


eating humans is better than eating the bugs


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2022)

Umaibae said:


> The internet is no longer fun anymore. It used to feel like the Wild West — even up until like 2007/2008. Then, shit changed. People started doing things online for attention (see: posting publicly to social media instead of anonymous forums; less emphasis on sharing interesting or creative content vs. viral and marketable content). The anonymity faded. The censorship and groupthink started. Honestly, as an Old Millennial, I now find the internet to be mostly a boring, vapid pile of shit.
> 
> This place is a rare exception. It feels like Vintage Internet.
> 
> ...


Social media ruined the internet.  It got normies interested in using it where before that it was just a place for loosers and weirdos to congregate.

Makes me wonder what the next big thing will be.


----------



## femcellophane (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everybody! and thank you daddy Null for always taking care of us. Cannot wait for my kiwi nft to keep me warm at night


----------



## fuhrer down the spiral (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year @Null 

You've probably had this question many times but is there anyway other way than using the Bat browser to send you money? I also know you've had problems with PayPal. What about sending you money directly or will your bank shut that shit down? (You also probably don't want your bank details out there...)


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Jan 1, 2022)

Rungle said:


> eating humans is better than eating the bugs


Yes. Just avoid being made the Soylent, would harsh your mellow. And watch out for prion diseases. 

Still better than bugs. Rather have pizza rolls though if I have a choice.


----------



## Patrick X Tomlinson (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for all you do, Null.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 1, 2022)

UnclePhil said:


> The e-mail address leak was a harsh lesson learned for me. I've since changed the one I use for KF to a Protonmail burner account. Unfortunately, the original one is also sitting on those info aggregate sites, and if anyone ever figured out which one they could link my real name to 600+ posts here about disdain for tranny lolcows. There goes a potential future brand. *Be careful, people.*


This isn't the thread for it, but you can do some work to scrub most of those sites. Worth looking into.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everybody! I look foreword to another year of hijinx and gossip.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 1, 2022)

fuhrer down the spiral said:


> Happy new year @Null
> 
> You've probably had this question many times but is there anyway other way than using the Bat browser to send you money? I also know you've had problems with PayPal. What about sending you money directly or will your bank shut that shit down? (You also probably don't want your bank details out there...)


I'm sorta in the "best way give money" boat too, this thread covers most of it. https://kiwifarms.ru/threads/supporting-the-forum.27022/


----------



## Barbarella (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh!  An NFT Kiwi with Chantel’s filthy hair topper smoking a pre roll would be cool. Or a Russ Greer Kiwi complete with drool and keytar.  I see potential. 

Happy New Year to Null and all Kiwis. I hope this year is easier and funnier for all.


----------



## Cubanodun (Jan 1, 2022)

Fandom Trash said:


> I think what this website is a mascot. A big titty, anime girl that all the lonely kiwis can call waifu. Think how much money you can make off the body pillows!


We told him to become a vtuber but he refused, we even pooled ideas for his model


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Jan 1, 2022)

My username obviously identifies me but I am not in control of that.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy birthday fellow kiwis.


----------



## Estate (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year!
Still not giving you a single shekel until I see those fat, borsh fed twinkle toes in some programmers socks, on video.
Sneed!


----------



## Full Body Terfgasm (Jan 1, 2022)

you're a free speech hero @Null thank you


----------



## Providence (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm very interested to see if the request for us to switch to Brave is going to manifest into an appreciable amount of money for you. It's too soon
to know, but I changed every fucking thing to Brave on every device, and if my autistic ass broke down and did it, I bet most everybody did. For
anyone who hasn't, it's been more than a month, and I'm honestly enjoying the change. Considerably less ad interference, and faster. Get it done,
you won't regret it.



> Still not giving you a single shekel until I see those fat, borsh fed twinkle toes in some programmers socks, on video.


Don't be a cunt. I too long for that day, but we must support the structure to receive the prize.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 1, 2022)

good job


----------



## Seethe Coper 1488 (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh god please stop with the NFT shit. I can't believe it has taken a hold of Josh. Somebody pass me the rope.

If one of the reasons you are for integrating something in such a big way is: "This guy made alot of money from it, therefore I can." [See reason 2], you need to wake up and pull your head in.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2022)

SeetheCoper1488 said:


> Oh god please stop with the NFT shit. I can't believe it has taken a hold of Josh. Somebody pass me the rope.
> 
> If one of the reasons you are for integrating something in such a big way is: "This guy made alot of money from it, therefore I can." [See reason 2], you need to wake up and pull your head in.


It's just something fun to try and see what happens. I'm not betting the farm on it.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you for your hard work and dedication, Josh. Here's to you and here's to another year of Kiwi Farms.


----------



## joebobmurphy (Jan 1, 2022)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Silica packets and asbestos.


Don't forget tide pods aka forbidden candy,


----------



## joebobmurphy (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> It's finnicky with VPNs and people in non-western countries. If you use it on just your phone it should work.


Not really. I found out that it doesn't work with iphones. Don't worry, I primarily use my desktop and make sure all funds go here by manually deleting everything else.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 1, 2022)

2021 was a hilarious year and I was able to see all of it thanks to the forum.  Thanks to everyone for keeping it great.  Looking forward to lolsuit related merchandise.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 1, 2022)

SeetheCoper1488 said:


> Oh god please stop with the NFT shit. I can't believe it has taken a hold of Josh. Somebody pass me the rope.
> 
> If one of the reasons you are for integrating something in such a big way is: "This guy made alot of money from it, therefore I can." [See reason 2], you need to wake up and pull your head in.



If people are willing to buy them than why not?

Null gets a source of revenue without having to deal with shipping and handling.


----------



## Officer Jenny's Feet (Jan 1, 2022)

tl;dr

just waiting on Dear Feeder Null to tell me the time to kill myself


----------



## it's called nyotaika (Jan 1, 2022)

i obviously don't know the inner social workings, but i genuinely consider kiwifarms as achieving the sort of incredible united diversity the libdems can only have wet dreams of-- groups of people who would hate each other on sight and do indeed very openly on site.

we are yet still joined hand in sweaty, autistic hand, laughing at our worst elements of any group they may be, scrupulously digging down for the truth and documenting their drama in a world that forgets as soon as it's not trending, and shitting upon any dumb politsperg who tries to divide us with their petty shit from our one true purpose: laughing over awful shit.

there's so many homegrown priest castes nowadays, each with an absolute refusal to recognize that every goddamn group and movement has horrible, sick, manipulative narcissists exploiting their access and doing the _real, actual harm_. 

it drives me fucking nuts. but i know that there's a place where they can't ignore and discount and excuse and pretend and erase and always ever refuse to confront and address away, and that's our glorious orchards. that's why they're always so incredibly mad bout it.

no matter how fucking awful some kiwifarmers are, i know we will always agree on one thing: whatever we ourselves are sneeding over, whatever horrid language we use to express it, whatever diametrically opposed opinions and conclusions we come to over it, it will be based on _the fucking truth_. as best we can make it, because we're kiwifarms.

we hold all accountable _even if it makes us uncomfortable_. the weaponized autism the world needs, even if they've made pretty fucking clear it's not what they deserve.

the truth clearly doesn't set you free. it will always, always come at a cost. but you know who'll be there every time, committing to indelible reality the fucking receipts?

well of course you know. that's why you're on kiwifarms.


----------



## slimes (Jan 1, 2022)

fuhrer down the spiral said:


> Happy new year @Null
> 
> You've probably had this question many times but is there anyway other way than using the Bat browser to send you money? I also know you've had problems with PayPal. What about sending you money directly or will your bank shut that shit down? (You also probably don't want your bank details out there...)


It’s funny how if you scroll to the bottom of the website there’s a section called ‘How to Support the Forum’ in big letters. It’s even underlined!

No but seriously you can also send gift cards or crypto and the how to’s are all there, just click on it.


----------



## stupid frog (Jan 1, 2022)

thanks for letting us shit post and say nigger faggot, chief


----------



## jethro (Jan 1, 2022)

Glowie Hunter Art Bell said:


> Any ideas on the cost/value of this NFT?
> 
> Would love to help the forum by getting involved but obviously only if I can afford it


Quoting this as I'd like to know too, and I don't think I saw a response (apologies if I missed it).

If the headaches you faced can be avoided, I'd love another silver coin run, especially if the design is more focussed around the kiwi and/or the salivating dog rather than a horrific person like CWC.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 1, 2022)

I've disagreed with some of the stuff you think, say, and do about the forum, but nobody could do it quite like you can Null. Happy new year and hopefully something other than FedNow (which sounds like DoorDash for party vans) can help alleviate the monetary problem that retards who constantly attack your attempts to be paid for the services you provide keep throwing your way.

And if you want someone to do door collections for legal shit, I think there's repo guys you could probably pay who'd be willing to do it for you.


----------



## FoolhardStar (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year, everyone! Make it a good one, and may the milk flow.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Jan 1, 2022)

Count me in for victory run lolsuit merch. I want a leather-bound copy of Greer's book with a foreword from Null.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jan 1, 2022)

I want a Greer hoodie that drips viscous liquid when the lolsuit is over.


----------



## Layne (Jan 1, 2022)

I haven't been here for a hot minute. But I would like to say, I hope this forum stays online until the end.


----------



## gampboonerisms (Jan 1, 2022)

@Null, I really appreciate this site and it pains me that I can't contribute more. But this site and it's weirdo people have helped me through a rough year. Also, I've learned a lot from you about how the internet actually works. I am so interested in TED talk style topics from you it's not even funny. Thanks to you and the deathfat board, this year hasn't been so bad. Seriously dude, thanks for your hard work.

Edit: aaahhhh I love the new icons on the main page!


----------



## IKOL (Jan 1, 2022)

> I am considering localized censorship as a way to mitigate pressure from foreign governments (i.e. blocking threads about RusFed citizens to Russian IPs).



Um, can you not? Else we might to not get some fine entertainment because our sites are bitch about such stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 1, 2022)

I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 1, 2022)

nigger lol


----------



## SpaghettiFan2007 (Jan 1, 2022)

SeetheCoper1488 said:


> Oh god please stop with the NFT shit. I can't believe it has taken a hold of Josh. Somebody pass me the rope.
> 
> If one of the reasons you are for integrating something in such a big way is: "This guy made alot of money from it, therefore I can." [See reason 2], you need to wake up and pull your head in.


null needs to pay rent somehow dumbass


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Jan 1, 2022)

This is a good site. I like Brave and I'm happy it earns Kiwifarms money. Russell Greer should get hit by a truck (in Minecraft).


----------



## Double Dee (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks again, Null, for keeping this board alive. Long may our fruit-bird forum live. 
I'm hoping the victory runs do work out, I'd gladly buy a copy of Greer and Scott's books if it supported the forum. Otherwise (hell, even if it does go through), I'll still be throwing my BATs when I get enough. ^^


----------



## Matt Damon (Jan 1, 2022)

SpaghettiFan2007 said:


> null needs to pay rent somehow dumbass


I sure hope the 'tards who are constantly shitting on Josh for even _attempting_ to make money off the site are middle schoolers with no understanding of adult responsibilities.


----------



## Drama Fan (Jan 1, 2022)

Null said:


> It's just something fun to try and see what happens. I'm not betting the farm on it.


Are you going to let the community submit art assets for the NFTs? It could be a fun community project.

Also I think they're retarded as an "investment" but I'd buy one or two to support the site.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jan 1, 2022)

Don’t understand NFTs but the kiwi is cute. Happy new year all


----------



## Pharaoh Fungus (Jan 2, 2022)

Newbie here (I've lurked for a few years), just wanted to say thanks @Null for all you do for the site and the members here.

Let's hope 2022 will be a bountiful year for the Farms (both financially and in content).


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 2, 2022)

How do the legal fees work? do you get to recoup it once you win or are these people youre fighting generally without declared assets?


----------



## fuhrer down the spiral (Jan 2, 2022)

slimes said:


> It’s funny how if you scroll to the bottom of the website there’s a section called ‘How to Support the Forum’ in big letters. It’s even underlined!
> 
> No but seriously you can also send gift cards or crypto and the how to’s are all there, just click on it.


Yes I know, I was asking because I don't use any crypto currencies and I don't like buying gift cards.

But thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Jan 2, 2022)

Make Cow NFTS and sell them like trading cards and open up the Kiwi Marketplace, where users can buy/trade/sell their Cow cards.


----------



## Heinous Fuckery (Jan 2, 2022)

Carry on, Skipper. You're doing a damn fine job.
And a Happy New Year to all you autistic bastards.


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Jan 2, 2022)

I’ve been around the KF a few years, here’s what I don’t get: why is it that a smallish website with very small financial relevance that is essentially a tiny group endulging in what is a modern pastime (commenting on exceptional people sperg on the Internet) legally and in the privacy of their own threads cause such a ridiculous e mount of sneeding?


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 2, 2022)

Null said:


> I wear my hoodie all the time and I think it's great.


mastering textiles and their trade to snub Mother Nature is the ultimate white privilege


----------



## Sammich (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you for the update, and thanks for putting so much of your time into this place just so we can call each other niggers adn faggots.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Jan 2, 2022)

Null: "You niggers need to care more about your own privacy and start using Brave!!!"

Us niggers:


----------



## b0x (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone think it odd that whats considered the edge of the internet is a simple forum running xenforo which is under attack by foreign governments and personal litigation?  I feel like I'm living in a koo koo clock.


----------



## Lando Griffin (Jan 2, 2022)

SpaghettiFan2007 said:


> null needs to pay rent somehow dumbass


He needs to become a variety streamer and play a variety of games


----------



## Cats (Jan 2, 2022)

Those ape NFTs are racist and vile, and inspired the Problematic meme NFT trend known as "Floydies". Please take this off the internet.


----------



## LettuceMan (Jan 2, 2022)

NFTs are fucking retarded, but if there's idiots out there who will buy into it to support the site - why not?

I’ll donate crypto soon when i get some things sorted.


----------



## NormanMarkus (Jan 2, 2022)

Drama Fan said:


> Are you going to let the community submit art assets for the NFTs? It could be a fun community project.
> 
> Also I think they're retarded as an "investment" but I'd buy one or two to support the site.


Oh, I fucking hope so.


----------



## Ultima Ratio Regum (Jan 2, 2022)

2022
0 dose
100% human
Golems are not ready











Null said:


> *I think in the entire year of 2021 the only override I did on a staff member was in the vaccine thread.*



Nice teasing here. Was the janny niggerfaggot mad because people did not want their 47th Pfizer dose?
Good point about the cancer of democratic reasoning otherwise. I don't even want to start thinking of all the gay drama that would ensue.

I've tried to get you some recruits for your forum writing thing by exposing your project on some places I frequent which are also using XenForo, subjected to state censorship and hazardously relying on CloudFlare. Your ZeroHedge articles are very pedagogical and easy to share to anyone, you really have a great synoptic mind while still being articulate. I've learnt a few things myself, notably from your text about how leeches use the US Justice system to vainly try to fuck you up repeatedly, however still being a financial burden for you. I didn't think it would have been possible.

Happy new year anyway. I think you're presently in the sinking boat called Europe as well: good luck. We're going towards rough times.


----------



## 12345 (Jan 2, 2022)

Trying out Brave when I remember, and I think I figured it out, but is there any way on our end to tell if we have it set up correctly?


----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> Um, can you not? Else we might to not get some fine entertainment because our sites are bitch about such stuff. Thanks.


Learn to use VPNs or Tor? I know those are illegal in RusFed but if Roskomnadzor is blocking my shit you won't get anything anyways retard.


----------



## Monster of the week (Jan 2, 2022)

So, on a personal note, I wanted to thank you, Null. First off, you somewhat introduced me to good privacy practices: this is my first account completely detached (I hope so!) from my identity. And secondly, most online privacy advocacy is linked to FOSS communities, which seem to be almost always very left leaning, I disagree with your politics, but you are one of the few privacy advocates who seem to believe in truly free speech.

Happy new year to y'all!


----------



## IKOL (Jan 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Learn to use VPNs or Tor?


I do use VPN regularly, that's not a proper solution to a problem.
Same with Tor, plus remind me if I'm wrong but, didn't you had to turn the Tor service off because some shmucks have performed the DDoS-hutzpah on the site trough it?

Also if you'll need the ideas for NFT designs hit me, I'll try to come up with something hideous yet charmin and in 80-90s games vibes.


----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> I do use VPN regularly, that's not a proper solution to a problem.
> Same with Tor, plus remind me if I'm wrong but, didn't you had to turn the Tor service off because some shmucks have performed the DDoS-hutzpah on the site trough it?
> 
> Also if you'll need the ideas for NFT designs hit me, I'll try to come up with something hideous yet charmin and in 80-90s games vibes.


The proper solution is for your government to not censor my website. As I said, I will either need to localize Russia or have my domains blocked. If you don't like that there are already alternatives available to you. Don't bitch at me because Putin thinks you're too emotionally feeble to learn about the Ho-Ho-Holocaust.


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 2, 2022)

Damn reads like a company report but I don’t mind. Milking lol cows ain’t easy but it’s honest work.


----------



## DesertFerret7 (Jan 2, 2022)

You are doing well. Hopefully year 2022 will be better than 2021. This site never falls!


----------



## IKOL (Jan 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Don't bitch at me because Putin thinks you're too emotionally feeble to learn about the Ho-Ho-Holocaust.


I don't bitch at you, bruh. I just telling you my view on things you think about, it's not like I demand shit or something.



Null said:


> The proper solution is for your government to not censor my website.


Not going to happen due our govt is as retarded as american one, but to their credit we don't have all this lgbt shit prospering, _yet._



Shidoen said:


> Damn reads like a company report but I don’t mind.


Hey, show Josh at least some bit of respect, trannies harassment is a serious legal business.

Also, a bit of off-topic, but I saw your photo with a beard. Damn, your look reminds me of myself if I was 10 years younger and with a beard I had just a few days ago.


----------



## LavenderMenace (Jan 2, 2022)

KF has been really helpful in the Artcow community this year.

A lot of scumbag sjw artists have been exposed for being really rotten people and harassers recently, and this site has been a very helpful place to archive screenshots, photos, and conversations for proof. The biggest one has to be Orquidia-art AKA DestinytoMoon, her (ex) “boyfriend” SucculentBud and CreepShow Art.

Destiny and Succulent were massive Twitter social justice warriors who had a fetish for being progressive and drawing cartoons with mental disabilities. They also targeted more talented artists for no reason and would harass an artist for being whatever-phobic/-sit in their art.

Kiwi farms allowed people to finally see how rotten those three are for being genuinely horrible while hiding behind how progressive good people they claimed to be.

Cheers Mr Moon! This place is one of the last non-social media places where you’re not silenced for speaking up for yourself. You’re helping adults and teens around the world.


----------



## Style (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy new year, kiwis! Let's drink for a 2022 full of old and new lolcows to laugh at!


----------



## I Hate Anime Avatars (Jan 2, 2022)

It's been said many times before but it's worth repeating, this site is one of the few places left on the English-speaking internet where you can really speak your mind and that haven't been completely taken over by trannies. And also isn't full of insane politispergs and retarded zoomers. You're stunning and brave Josh, thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jan 2, 2022)

Late But Happy New Year to every Kiwi, Thank you also @Null for the immense amount of legal and digital troubles tou must go through on a daily basis running this place!! Must be hell to work on but you keep at it!!


----------



## Terrifik (Jan 2, 2022)

Hail Caesar !


----------



## Bent_Duck (Jan 2, 2022)

Null said:


> I'm not betting the farm on it.



Maybe you should.  That, or all-in Dogecoin...


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 2, 2022)

Sharzod_the_Boov said:


> I’ve been around the KF a few years, here’s what I don’t get: why is it that a smallish website with very small financial relevance that is essentially a tiny group endulging in what is a modern pastime (commenting on exceptional people sperg on the Internet) legally and in the privacy of their own threads cause such a ridiculous e mount of sneeding?


You'll note that one of the common features of cows is narcissism, and narcissists cannot take criticism whatsoever.

But you also bring up something I've noticed - that generally all the other websites that critiqued or made fun other websites or online communities/personalities have folded and only KF is left.

Think about it:
Portal of Evil - gone
Crush Yiff Destroy - dead
Something Awful Sycophant Squad - yeeted
Something Awful - a shell of its former self and now the kind of website that would've made Awful Link of the Day 20 years ago

And those are only the ones that I remember visiting, I'm sure there were plenty of others.  It's just a strange phenomenon I've noticed, that any kind of website or community can pop up and stay online forever, yet a website or community that focuses on making fun of other websites or communities all seem to face hurdles and tend to wind up going the way of the dodo.  Hopefully KF doesn't wind up facing that same fate


----------



## Sektor 37 (Jan 2, 2022)

Cardenio said:


> If you get banned Kiwifarms just make a new account but this time don't be a fucking asshole.


I've never gone back to a site that would ban me, unless it's just a time out. See the thingie under my user for an example. I may go back there when the timeout expires.



Snakebottom said:


> I’ll buy you a pint



Zolgensma — $2.1 million per dose (5.5 mL)
Scorpion Venom – $39,000,000 per gallon. ...
Thailand Cobra Venom – $153,000 per gallon. ...
LSD – $123,000 per gallon. ...
Null's choice?



Null said:


> money would definitely stop user registration considering we can't get a payment processor.


Money can be transfered in mysterious ways, but I'm guessing financial legality is a necessary (and monitored) aspect of the site. But I dunno, what if membership were only open to owners of an 'expensive' medallion, or whatever. Perhaps that company might want to engage in various types of business with KF, who may extract very favorable terms from them.

I exited before 9-11 and all that fallout, so there may not be as much flexibility anymore. Used to be a lot of back roads and farm lanes you could take instead of going through the checkpoint on the main highway.


----------



## Rain Team Pepe (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy new year everyone.
Keep up the great work Null, and everyone else.
MATI is my favorite part of Fridays now!


----------



## Sektor 37 (Jan 2, 2022)

Cats said:


> Those ape NFTs are racist and vile, and inspired the Problematic meme NFT trend known as "Floydies". Please take this off the internet.





> *Floydies NFTs* is an NFT collection started in December 2021 consisting of digital drawings of George Floyd in a variety of costumes and settings. Floyd was a Black man who was wrongfully killed by police in 2020, sparking protests. The NFTs are postured as a "progressive way to celebrate the monumental life of George Floyd." The collection has been criticized for making a mockery of Floyd's legacy and being racist and tasteless. The Floydies collection has traded a volume of over 9.2 Ethereum as of late December 2021.





> On December 20th, YouTuber[11] Papa Gut posted a video criticizing the collection (shown below). Gut points out that the name of the collection can be separated into "Floyd dies."


The concept of "an orginal" in a digital medium seems pretty retarded, but at least one of those has sold for $12,000....


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Jan 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Hopefully KF doesn't wind up facing that same fate


I think this eventually has to get legal to the point Jersh sets a precedent in the federal courts. How to pay for it? The good thing is idiots like Malinda and Greer will provide the lawsuits.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you for giving us retards a home.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jan 2, 2022)

Sektor 37 said:


> The concept of "an orginal" in a digital medium seems pretty retarded, but at least one of those has sold for $12,000....


Many fad items have sold for ludicrous amounts of money until the fad suddenly ends and the participants wake up from the mass delusion.


----------



## Zooch Qwu (Jan 2, 2022)

Sektor 37 said:


> Zolgensma — $2.1 million per dose (5.5 mL)
> Scorpion Venom – $39,000,000 per gallon. ...
> Thailand Cobra Venom – $153,000 per gallon. ...
> LSD – $123,000 per gallon. ...
> Null's choice?


----------



## Depths of Homolust (Jan 2, 2022)

I just wanted to say thanks for linking me to PrivacyTools.io. I'm amazed I hadn't found it earlier.
Now all of my passwords are incomprehensible gibberish, but at least they're all different incomprehensible gibberish.


----------



## Hardwear Mouth (Jan 3, 2022)

Can I have my avatar back?


----------



## Fenrir Ratatoskr (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you sincerely for all that you do Null. You will be receiving my support in monthly BAT and whatever merch you give!


> The site's birthday is February 3rd.


Wow. I just realized that is the same date as the next chris chan court date. Spooky.


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for all you do, Jawsh. The effort you put into this site just so we can laugh at weirdos is really appreciated.
Giving BAT is the least I can do but I'll send more support when I can.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 3, 2022)

Big Fuckin Nerd said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for linking me to PrivacyTools.io. I'm amazed I hadn't found it earlier.
> Now all of my passwords are incomprehensible gibberish, but at least they're all different incomprehensible gibberish.


The original team behind that had issues with the domain and are now https://privacyguides.org/ which is mostly the same right now but something to keep in mind. Null is just behind on that as far as I know as it's a relatively recent development.
Gratz on the passwords, really.


----------



## Foxxo (Jan 3, 2022)

Null said:


> What is your issue with the base image?


The Monkey is gae


----------



## bearycool (Jan 3, 2022)

MAY THE MOVIE NIGHT STAND STRONG.
May Kiwi Farms Stand Strong.
May the voice of the Myriad stand the oppression of time and censorship. 
May all your beautiful souls still be here in 2023 to discuss important matters and ring the new year again, in Jubilation! 
A-fucking men.


----------



## Plaguemine (Jan 3, 2022)

I'd donate BAT like I used to bit if I forget to collect it, my BAT goes back to zero as if I never collected anything...
Is this a glitch or something? It's on my android and my pc having this issue. 

Also I need more merch as it's the best held up clothing in my closet currently. I dont know if you found some special Asians to craft it but it just won't fade at all where my new shirts are already ruined after 2 washes and are falling apart. Still no silver coin from the first round but I dgaf I just wanted to support the site. I'll buy more if they are selling again. Everything I buy from null is sum good shit so I'll wait like a gud boi.

Cheers for another year of drama and hopes of new cows. Hope the trannies dilate and seethe even better than last year and our lovely gorls in deathfats enjoy their cheeken.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jan 3, 2022)

Once my bat payment from brave comes in I'll paypig this site every month. It's a good source of entertainment, it's well worth the 1 or 2 bat I get a month. Plus brave is probably the best mobile browser I've used.


----------



## Concentrate Juice (Jan 4, 2022)

Shalom and thanks to the resident shabbos goy Josh for keeping this place from its inevitable collapse.


----------



## Random Generator 3 (Jan 4, 2022)

It's impressive how you manage to keep going even with all the censorship, hacks, and roadblocks. It's amazing to me how many people want this site banned. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## MetokurGroomedMe (Jan 4, 2022)

I saw local censorship and my brain got mad, and then I realized the point of that is allowing further access over time through VPNs and TOR and such. Good shit, slobbermutt. I'm definitely buying another t-shirt.


----------



## Jarch6 (Jan 4, 2022)

Regarding the NFTs, it's a real shame the whole Chris fucking his mother thing happened since he could've made the NFTs and I bet they might even appeal to people outside the farms. I think NFTs drawn in MS paint by Null would be cool as well, perhaps portraits of all the cows. 


NormanMarkus said:


> Oh, I fucking hope so.
> 
> View attachment 2850922


I'll chuck a kiwi here as well




Also, I'll say that what Null has done with the farms is rather impressive to me. I couldn't imagine what a pain in the ass it is trying to keep a controversial forum up and running like this, both from a technical perspective and a tard-wrangling perspective.


----------



## polonium (Jan 4, 2022)

Null said:


> Moderation complaints are extremely rare





Null said:


> I almost always side with the mods.



Do you think these two things might be related?


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2022)

polonium said:


> Do you think these two things might be related?


No.


----------



## polonium (Jan 4, 2022)

Null said:


> No.


Exactly.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 4, 2022)

I thought you could only change your username once and any other changes were denied thoughtlessly on principle


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 4, 2022)

Fenrir Ratatoskr said:


> Thank you sincerely for all that you do Null. You will be receiving my support in monthly BAT and whatever merch you give!
> 
> Wow. I just realized that is the same date as the next chris chan court date. Spooky.


The Merge works for AND against Chris...


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 5, 2022)

I vote for eating our leader, as long as he doesnt post pictures of his feet!


----------



## McSneaks (Jan 5, 2022)

this nigga literally posted a sheet from an exit scam nft company that ran off with millions (and is still making money) as an example of his sweet nft gameplan lmao



Uncle Warren said:


> You can't eat meth, retard.



Yes you can it's literally the easiest way to get high from it and there's thousands of pills pressed with it (unless you shove them up your ass, which also works so hey)




Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Kiwifarms has a culture problem. One of the more salient ones is that moderation philosophy largely remains a holdover from pre-nightmare PVCC. Accountability is a lovely sentiment that I appreciate our mods espousing, but with KF's present structure, it's toothless. That's more than a little problem on a forum this large and unwieldy, where personal relationships can only guarantee so much. So, I want to workshop ideas on how to address this issue and make peers of the mods once more. Some of them come from experiences on other (sometimes ancient boards), others are more improvisational:
> 
> 
> Sanction board: per-user thread that collates their history of warnings, bans, why, and the reasoning behind extensions. Don't obfuscate behind a shell account.
> ...



what kind of faggot essay is this lmao


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 5, 2022)

Too bad a good chunk of that growth came from chris's arrest in August, so hence the big spike in growth. And it's not even like we gained legit new members from it, some were fine additions to the family, but others where at best curious normies who left when they found out more about us, at worse clout chasers who hoped to cash in on the Chris story going mainstream.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm surprised to hear concerns about "community unity", this is the one community where I have seen practically zero drama (ironic considering this is a drama forum) outside of some very rare instances of autistic slapfights. Even the bandwagoner newfags seem to fit in pretty well, which is crazy to me. I will say that there's less "sense of community" than in other forums and online communities, but I guess that's to be expected, since people tend to be active in very specific threads, but not so much on every part of the site as a whole. So I guess it's true that it's not a very tight-knit community... but I don't think we're ever going to have SA/ResetEra-style community revolts and large scale infighting.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 5, 2022)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Kiwifarms has a culture problem. One of the more salient ones is that moderation philosophy largely remains a holdover from pre-nightmare PVCC. Accountability is a lovely sentiment that I appreciate our mods espousing, but with KF's present structure, it's toothless. That's more than a little problem on a forum this large and unwieldy, where personal relationships can only guarantee so much. So, I want to workshop ideas on how to address this issue and make peers of the mods once more. Some of them come from experiences on other (sometimes ancient boards), others are more improvisational:
> 
> 
> Sanction board: per-user thread that collates their history of warnings, bans, why, and the reasoning behind extensions. Don't obfuscate behind a shell account.
> ...


Shut up nigger.


----------



## AnAccount (Jan 6, 2022)

Tip for passwords you can use easy without a manager use Phrases instead of random numbers/symbols

We went to the beach to swim.
Is a stronger password then
s7Hg23k.@!jgs
And far easier to remember. You can associate a phrase easily with many websites


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 6, 2022)

registered 2 hide avatars said:


> So I guess it's true that it's not a very tight-knit community...


Ohh we are,  the day the fucking FEDs put our dear leader in some black site for cyber crimes is the day we all mix the Koolaid. 
Kiwifarms will make the peoples temple look like jan 6th, pathetic...


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jan 6, 2022)

AnAccount said:


> Tip for passwords you can use easy without a manager use Phrases instead of random numbers/symbols
> 
> We went to the beach to swim.
> Is a stronger password then
> ...


Sounds great in theory, until you have more than 10 or 20 websites to remember. I just checked my master list, I have over 300 accounts I've created over the years - not counting the dozens I use at work. While some are inactive, over two-thirds are active accounts, even if used very rarely. The "passphrase" idea just isn't going to work for a real-world scenario like that.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 7, 2022)

so are the farms smoll now or are i am just retarded and fucked up something?


----------



## EpicBugFacts (Jan 7, 2022)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Kiwifarms has a culture problem. One of the more salient ones is that moderation philosophy largely remains a holdover from pre-nightmare PVCC. Accountability is a lovely sentiment that I appreciate our mods espousing, but with KF's present structure, it's toothless. That's more than a little problem on a forum this large and unwieldy, where personal relationships can only guarantee so much. So, I want to workshop ideas on how to address this issue and make peers of the mods once more. Some of them come from experiences on other (sometimes ancient boards), others are more improvisational:
> 
> 
> Sanction board: per-user thread that collates their history of warnings, bans, why, and the reasoning behind extensions. Don't obfuscate behind a shell account.
> ...


shut up fag lmfao


----------



## fuzzdew (Jan 7, 2022)

The forum’s birthday is on the same day as mine! That’s cool. 

I really hope that the EU won’t censor the site and kindly fuck off.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2022)

AnAccount said:


> Tip for passwords you can use easy without a manager use Phrases instead of random numbers/symbols
> 
> We went to the beach to swim.
> Is a stronger password then
> ...


Four random words provide more entropy than dumb bullshit like having to use one special character, mixed case, with a number, and similar bullshit.  A lot of these dumb requirements mean you have to have a password that is easy to crack but at the same time impossible to remember.


----------



## burntwater (Jan 7, 2022)

How about taking byuu's PFP and making into the NFT for the forum funds since his fake suicide caused so many problems? Call it NearFT?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2022)

astatine said:


> How about taking byuu's PFP and making into the NFT for the forum funds since his fake suicide caused so many problems? Call it NearFT?


But he's still alive and could sue!

(insert jpg of dude deciding which button to push)


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jan 7, 2022)

Does any of this matter when the site admin has all of our data ready for doxing or sell out ala J Edgar Hoover?


----------



## Captain Autism69 (Jan 8, 2022)

Cheers Null for keeping one small corner of the internet free (ish) and feeling like the early 2000's


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jan 10, 2022)

null said:


> We will be writing our own forum software.


I recall that not working the last time.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2022)

OBAMATRON said:


> I recall that not working the last time.


We've never written forum software. Infinity Next was constrained by budget and time, but the software is still out there and running.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jan 10, 2022)

Null said:


> We've never written forum software. Infinity Next was constrained by budget and time, but the software is still out there and running.


Why not just use Discourse?


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2022)

OBAMATRON said:


> Why not just use Discourse?


This was already discussed.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 10, 2022)

fuzzdew said:


> The forum’s birthday is on the same day as mine! That’s cool.
> 
> I really hope that the EU won’t censor the site and kindly fuck off.


Fuck the EU.
That's what TOR/VPNs are for.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jan 10, 2022)

Null said:


> This was already discussed.


Maybe you can get freddit to contribute some cripplecaptcha code and a dank custom font


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2022)

OBAMATRON said:


> Maybe you can get freddit to contribute some cripplecaptcha code and a dank custom font


I would love for a full Quattrocento but unfortunately the Argentinian guy who made it originally is fucking dead or something.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Jan 10, 2022)

Null said:


> I would love for a full Quattrocento but unfortunately the Argentinian guy who made it originally is fucking dead or something.


I don't think he is, he posted something on his twitter like 10 days ago


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jan 24, 2022)

decided to make the switch to brave after i learned of the Safari database leaks accross tabs, said "fuck it" and imported all bookmarks. Going smoothly so far, hope you enjoy my BATs.


----------

